# The WF I-Sold-A-Story/Poem Thread



## Leyline (Jan 3, 2013)

A thread for public happy dances. Could we get a sticky, Staff?


----------



## Leyline (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll dance first.

I sold my story 'Kin' to Fiction365. Woohoo! It's five years old and has been rejected by twenty markets, but I knew it was a good one and didn't give up. So there's a lesson there! 

I also received the most flattering acceptance yet:

*Hi George:

 We almost never accept zombie apocalypse stories:  the vast majority submitted to us are all about the killing, and have neither dynamic characters nor original take. 

 "Kin," on the other hand?  Oh hell yes.  We'll be proud to publish it.  And we're grateful to you for redeeming our faith in the genre.



**Happydance!*


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jan 3, 2013)

I sold a story called "Replay" which I workshopped here (thanks for the help!).

There's a story called "Ending" that I gave away free to a good home.


----------



## Leyline (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats, lasm!


----------



## Jon M (Jan 4, 2013)

Sold two poems, five stories since beginning to sub last August. 

Congratulations, George, that is great news. F365 tends to only give me one-liners ("This is great"; "Yeah, we really like this"; etc.), so you must have done something right. 

Congratulations, also, Lia.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 5, 2013)

Leyline said:


> I'll dance first.
> 
> I sold my story 'Kin' to Fiction365. Woohoo! It's five years old and has been rejected by twenty markets, but I knew it was a good one and didn't give up. So there's a lesson there!
> 
> ...




Awesome news, Leyline. I've never submitted anything anywhere, and wouldn't know where to look. Any tips?


----------



## Leyline (Jan 10, 2013)

> Awesome news, Leyline. I've never submitted anything anywhere, and wouldn't know where to look. Any tips?



Ack! Sorry for the lateness of this reply, Jamie. Somehow missed your post until just now.

Not sure how great my advice might be -- I don't have a fantastic hit rate or anything. But here goes:

Follow their guidelines as exactly as possible, especially if it's a paying market. Even markets that pay small sums have high submission rates and slush readers (the first sentries on the road to the gate) will often look for reasons to discard a story unread because they have 40 more to get through that day. Slush readers are most likely unpaid volunteers, remember.

Try and get a feel for the 'zine you're submitting to. A lot of rejections are simply because you sent the wrong story to a venue. That said, don't be too beholden to superficial or overarching descriptions, even by the 'zine itself. My first sale was to an ostensibly Christian spec-fic ezine, despite the fact that it had nothing to do with Christianity, and even a slight pantheistic feel. The editor responded to it because the values it expressed (responsibility, love of family, good deeds being their own reward) matched what he considered to be Christian values.

Learn to accept rejection as just another market to take off from the list for that particular story. Also learn to appreciate even the smallest personal comment: those almost always mean that the editor appreciated your story enough to explain -- no matter how briefly -- _why_ it was being rejected.

And most importantly: do not give up. 'Kin' is five years old and was rejected by over 20 markets, yet almost every one of them were personal rejections. A few even suggested possible better-suited markets (which is a huge compliment). Mostly, trust your gut. If you know it's a good story, have faith in it. A rejection just means you haven't found the right home yet.

Hope that helps in some way! 

Best,
-G.


----------



## Cran (Jan 10, 2013)

Jamie said:


> Awesome news, Leyline. I've never submitted anything anywhere, and wouldn't know where to look. Any tips?


Although you may have to wade through it, there are tips to be found in *Writers' Resources*.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers Leyline, and thanks Cran also, I'll check out the links.


----------



## Woodroam (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats, you lucky writers. Good for you! Way to go! Whoopee!


----------



## brewpat (Mar 26, 2013)

Well done, George.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 28, 2013)

All right, not sure if this will make me happy or a traitor to my Art, but I will have sold a story on the condition that I replace my precious swears with something less offensive. I think the story is better with the swear--even the editor says she thinks so, but their standards are their standards, which is understandable. 

I'm inclined to bend, as it's a paying market and it would be nice to be accepted. Two I can scrub easily enough. One is harder but I think I can replace it with a lighter swear while retaining 85% of sentence impact, 60% with no swear at all (these numbers were scientifically obtained, of course).

Is there a good reason not to do it?


----------



## Jon M (Mar 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, that's the place. It's really not gonna ruin the story, so despite the one sentence I think is kinda lessened, I don't feel too dirty or compromised or anything.

As a hater of mustard, probably I should not have been throwing stones in the first place.

Thanks!


----------



## Jon M (Mar 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats lasm! What story if you don't mind? 

And happy, of course. Rewrite requests are par for the course, every writer gets them some time or another. As long as they aren't trying to make you fundamentally alter the story itself, I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Cran (Mar 28, 2013)

lasm said:


> Is there a good reason not to do it?


Not unless: 
1. You'd rather starve; or
2. You want a reputation among publishers that you are difficult to deal with. 

Reasons to do it:
1. Getting published is sort of a goal of being a writer; and
2. You can always publish the original version later; and 
3. The money.


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

And then there's the money.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jon M said:
			
		

> Which, by the way, recently found a home in the same _le Journal_ yours did. :smile:


Congratulations, that's great! I've found I like almost everything they put up, I think it's a cool spot.



Leyline said:


> Congrats lasm! What story if you don't mind?
> 
> And happy, of course. Rewrite requests are par for the course, every writer gets them some time or another. As long as they aren't trying to make you fundamentally alter the story itself, I don't think it's a big deal.


Thanks! No, it's not a big change at all, and I've agreed to make it. In any case, their guidelines do say they ask for profanity to be removed, so I was forewarned (just didn't really think I'd get in) and don't mind that much.



Cran said:


> Not unless:
> 1. You'd rather starve; or
> 2. You want a reputation among publishers that you are difficult to deal with.
> 
> ...


Whaddya mean, I don't get to be a primadonna at this stage of the game?! 



moderan said:


> And then there's the money.


Can't remember the exact quote or where it comes from (_Of Human Bondage,_ maybe); something to the effect that the only people who sneer at money are the ones who've never had to earn some. Me, I do not sneer.


----------



## dale (Mar 28, 2013)

lasm said:


> Whaddya mean, I don't get to be a primadonna at this stage of the game?!



well christ. i've only completed 8 stories and i've already been a "prima donna" once. i worried about what cran mentioned, too.
but oh well. i didn't want my name attached to that hatchet job they did on it. i won't make a habit of it, though.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 28, 2013)

dale said:


> well christ. i've only completed 8 stories and i've already been a "prima donna" once. i worried about what cran mentioned, too.
> but oh well. i didn't want my name attached to that hatchet job they did on it. i won't make a habit of it, though.


Oh, I don't think it's being a primadonna to refuse if an editor really hacks up your stuff to the point where you don't like it. That sounds very different. These are just a couple small wording changes I'm making myself.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 28, 2013)

I really don't think you'd get a reputation for difficulty if you _politely_ turn down a rewrite request. I've read accounts of many writers who do so -- Robert Reed, Tim Pratt, and Elizabeth Hand just off the top of my head. But, note emphasis.


----------



## dale (Mar 28, 2013)

Leyline said:


> I really don't think you'd get a reputation for difficulty if you _politely_ turn down a rewrite request. I've read accounts of many writers who do so -- Robert Reed, Tim Pratt, and Elizabeth Hand just off the top of my head. But, note emphasis.


i was real polite about it. and the publisher didn't ask me for a rewrite. the editor slashed my story so bad it was barely recognizable.
i hated not signing the contract because it was a ok small press with a decent royalty percentage for a short story but it was too much of a hack job.
it was like it wasn't even my writing anymore. i was like....ummmmmmmmmm, no.


----------



## Cran (Mar 29, 2013)

dale said:


> i was real polite about it. and the publisher didn't ask me for a rewrite. the editor slashed my story so bad it was barely recognizable.
> i hated not signing the contract because it was a ok small press with a decent royalty percentage for a short story but it was too much of a hack job.
> it was like it wasn't even my writing anymore. i was like....ummmmmmmmmm, no.


Ah well, that's a very different situation. I had the same happen to me over a science article. I told the editor to remove my name from the hack job, and to keep the money; what was published was not my work.


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep. Have had that happen with newspaper articles.


----------



## Pluralized (May 14, 2013)

I just received a really nice message from Fiction365 saying they'd be "more than happy" to publish my story, "The Smell," which I workshopped and developed here with the help of WF. They will be paying me money for something I created, which absolutely blows my mind. Big thanks to this place, as this is something I never expected. 

Real money! Not a fortune, but real currency. For my words. 

I have a long way to go, in terms of learning and creating better material, but I'd be lying if I said this wasn't an absolute thrill.


----------



## Kyle R (May 14, 2013)

Nice!

Way to go, Rob!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 26, 2013)

[changed mind, withdrew poem--if it's good I'll get it in somewhere that doesn't make me want to retch politically]


----------



## Cran (May 26, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I just received a really nice message from Fiction365 saying they'd be "more than happy" to publish my story, "The Smell," which I workshopped and developed here with the help of WF. They will be paying me money for something I created, which absolutely blows my mind. Big thanks to this place, as this is something I never expected.
> 
> *Real money! Not a fortune, but real currency. For my words. *
> 
> I have a long way to go, in terms of learning and creating better material, but I'd be lying if I said this wasn't an absolute thrill.


That's the way it always starts - just a taste; that can't hurt, right? But then you get another taste, and another ... pretty soon, you're hooked and you can't wait for the next one. You've turned into a ... writer!


----------



## Jon M (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 27, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Wondered about that. Read the submissions page and saw Orson Scott Card's name and was like, eh . . .


dramatic re-enactment:
Oh who'd I send that poem to? Oh they liked it yay!  stupid vines on the website but whatever... tell everyone! 
So this Orson person... he wrote that Bender's Boom thing, right? what was that, hmm, let's find out :shock: waitwaitWAIT.


----------



## Leyline (May 27, 2013)

lasm said:


> dramatic re-enactment:
> Oh who'd I send that poem to? Oh they liked it yay!  stupid vines on the website but whatever... tell everyone!
> So this Orson person... he wrote that Bender's Boom thing, right? what was that, hmm, let's find out :shock: waitwaitWAIT.



LOL

Understandable, but if I seriously marked off every market ran by people I vehemently disagreed with politically, I'd literally have no markets to submit to.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 28, 2013)

yeah, see, if it were _cool_ but I disagreed, okay, but if I disagree and it's got stupid _vines_ on the website, well... there's this icky frisson of Wholesome and I just... no.


----------



## asimpson86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to this actual thread I sold my story 'A MOTHER'S EMBRACE' to fiction365 last week. I'm delighted as it was the very first story I ever attempted, and it took me just five weeks to accomplish this goal. They were extremely complimentary in their acceptance email, describing it as well-written, tight, and evocotive. It's made me more determined than ever to make a success of this writing malarky.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Sep 28, 2013)

I've sold a collection of short stories to Pro Se Productions! Over the last few months I've actually had three other stories accepted as well, all in different anthologies. The good news just keeps pouring in!


----------



## Leyline (Sep 28, 2013)

VinrAlfakyn said:


> I've sold a collection of short stories to Pro Se Productions! Over the last few months I've actually had three other stories accepted as well, all in different anthologies. The good news just keeps pouring in!



YAY!! Congrats!

It seems you people don't know how to do the happy dance here, so I'll teach you.

You put your left foot in,
you take your left foot out,
then you forget about all that crap, take your check, pay a bill or buy some food or even just some goofy thing you may not have wanted to splurge on before like a bottle of cheap wine or a pack of socks or what-the-heck-ever and then you're happy! And all the nay-Sayers gather around and say "Oh, it's only $10" or "It's only $5." And you continue dancing and you say "Well, 10 bucks is part of my electric bill, and so is $5 bucks. It's part of any bill. It might just be a little extra money in my pocket to make me feel safer so that I can catch a bus or just buy a cold drink on a hot day." Then you stand up and you roar crazily until they are cowering, then you stop and say: "And it's from something I did because I loved doing it." Then you smile sweetly at them and wander away whistling.

See! Simple!


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Sep 28, 2013)

Leyline, I couldn't have said it better myself! Even $5 for something I've created is better than not trying at all.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 23, 2013)

It's not a paying site, but I got a horror short published on microhorror.com earlier this month. One small step for J.


----------



## Leyline (Oct 23, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> It's not a paying site, but I got a horror short published on microhorror.com earlier this month. One small step for J.



Congrats -- and it's not the money that matters.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 24, 2013)

Tonight I did a happy dance for submitting. My first ever submission, and to a professional market, too!

I toiled over the cover letter (turns out I didn't need one), fretted over the formatting (turns out they reformat it anyways). I chewed my nails as I clicked the "submit" button. I checked my email soon after and I received this acknowledgement (I've #'d out the names):

_Kyle,

Your story entitled "Bridging The Void" was submitted to ####### on Oct 23, 2013.  Your story will be reviewed as soon as possible, but please allow up to three weeks for a reply.  Thanks for your patience, and we'll be in touch!

 - ########, #######

_I know it's just an automated response, but I was still ecstatic to read it. To know that someone in the professional field will be reading my words is an incredible feeling.

It's especially significant as I've spent several months working on this story. Trials along the way, including losing a finished draft and having to start all over again from scratch. Months later, here I am.

I've officially stepped onto the court. I'm still on the sidelines, waiting to get chosen by a team captain, but at least I'm off the bleachers.  (Corny analogy, I know. But it's late and I'm tired. )


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 24, 2013)

There is no just about it!! 

I think I understand how you feel, and imagine it is like all the energy you poured into that story exploded around you on reading that email. You've taken your first huge step into the future.

Just* remember us lesser mortals when you're doing the chat show circuit. 





*Three lines, two justs, one concerned Gavrushka.


----------



## PiP (Oct 24, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> I've officially stepped onto the court. I'm still on the sidelines, waiting to get chosen by a team captain, but at least I'm off the bleachers.  (Corny analogy, I know. But it's late and I'm tired. )



It's like buying the lotto ticket - if your not in you can't win!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 26, 2013)

creepy-pervy ghost story


----------



## Jon M (Nov 26, 2013)

lasm said:


> Got my creepy-pervy ghost story I workshopped here last fall accepted to Bartleby Snopes. Should be up in December. So thanks for the help, all.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 16, 2013)

http://southernpacificreview.com/201...5/buryin-time/

This is a total fossil and 
about as Faulkner derivative as you can be 
without getting arrested.

My first hit, hope I'm not hooked.

Chris made me do it.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 16, 2013)

ppsage said:


> http://southernpacificreview.com/201...5/buryin-time/
> 
> This is a total fossil and
> about as Faulkner derivative as you can be
> ...


Congratulations, Mr. Sage! Such a different voice than I'm used to from you. Cool.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2013)

Congratulations.  It's inspiring, and was a pleasure to read.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 17, 2013)

ppsage said:


> http://southernpacificreview.com/201...5/buryin-time/
> 
> This is a total fossil and
> about as Faulkner derivative as you can be
> ...



 Great to see, my friend.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 17, 2013)

lasm said:


> creepy-pervy ghost story



Yay!  (Sorry so late-- took a vacation from the forum.)


----------



## Gumby (Dec 17, 2013)

Well done, all! Congratulations! :triumphant:


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations, ppsage, and it's a great read too!


----------



## escorial (Dec 17, 2013)

brilliant pp


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 29, 2014)

So, I wrote a story 30 years ago.  Sent it to a few places, got a few personal replies, got immaturely disillusioned and stuck it in my sock drawer.  Life moved on.  My dream of being an author put on hold, life taking precedence.  Wife, house, 3 kids, 2 cars, career, etc., etc., etc.  Fast forward 2012.  My eldest, 27 year old English major, finds said manuscript (I think he needed clean socks).  He reads it.  Suggests I clean it up, brush it off and send it out into the big bad world.

I get an email from the very first place I sent it to, Dark Moon Books.  A wonderful editor there decided to put my story, Norman Rockwell is Dead in the print version of their quarterly anthology, Dark Moon Digest, Issue #10.

So now, here I am at WF, trying to prove to myself that what I wrote 30 years ago wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 29, 2014)

Alanzie said:


> So, I wrote a story 30 years ago.  Sent it to a few places, got a few personal replies, got immaturely disillusioned and stuck it in my sock drawer.  Life moved on.  My dream of being an author put on hold, life taking precedence.  Wife, house, 3 kids, 2 cars, career, etc., etc., etc.  Fast forward 2012.  My eldest, 27 year old English major, finds said manuscript (I think he needed clean socks).  He reads it.  Suggests I clean it up, brush it off and send it out into the big bad world.
> 
> I get an email from the very first place I sent it to, Dark Moon Books.  A wonderful editor there decided to put my story, Norman Rockwell is Dead in the print version of their quarterly anthology, Dark Moon Digest, Issue #10.
> 
> So now, here I am at WF, trying to prove to myself that what I wrote 30 years ago wasn't a fluke.


Congratulations, Alanzie! That's so cool. Hope your other works get such warm receptions.


----------



## Caragula (Mar 29, 2014)

Just came across this and ppsage's story.  Amazing, beautifully distinctive narrator's voice.  Thoroughly enjoyed that piece.


----------



## N J Xkey (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had four short pieces published by online mags/story sites in the last couple of months, but have just last week had my first acceptance from a paying market! Not a king's ransom of course, but in all honesty I'm over the moon because I feel I've broken through a barrier to my confidence. Someone, somewhere liked my story enough to pay for it, and that means the world to me! Plus it gives me the kick up the bum I need to stop erring on the side of caution by only submitting to non-paying markets (which is what I had been doing until now).

The story is called Dearly Departed, and has been accepted by Page and Spine. Don't know publication date yet but I'll link it when it's up (if that's permissible?)
Huge thanks to members of the beta readers group on this forum (you know who you are  ) who have helped and supported me with my shorts, and continue to help with my novel.


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done NJ. Remember to harrass Cran for a shiny wee Published Writer badge to pin under your avatar!


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2014)

Done


----------



## N J Xkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys  Much appreciated.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

I love these sorts of threads. They always make me feel more confident about the state of the market when I see the success of other writers!

As for myself, I just sold a story to Every Day Fiction, which is a huge deal for me because I've been rejected by them so much that I made it a personal goal of mine to have a story published there before I die. It will be out on June 28th!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations, JT, that's great!


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, good job guys!


----------



## N J Xkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations JT! Let us know when it's up 

Edit: You already said when it's going to be up. Duh! Silly Nicky!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 30, 2014)

My story is up now. Readers generally seem to like it so far. Pretty cool.

The Sommelier


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I signed the contract a while back, but this past week, my third fantasy novel, *Soul Forge*, was published by Gryphonwood Press.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats, Terry!

Love the cover art, too. :encouragement:


----------



## Terry D (Jul 2, 2014)

Kudos to you, Terry! That's great news! :champagne:


----------



## Gumby (Jul 2, 2014)

Way to go, Terry! Congratulations!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks *KyleColorado*, *Terry D*, and *Gumby*.

*KyleColorado*, I've been fortunate to have had attractive and engaging cover art for all of my novels thus far.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got a very nice acceptance for a piece I workshopped here called "Rope." Super thankful to the community here and excited to be getting more of my work out there into the world. It's not a tremendous amount of cash, so I can't really claim 'sold a story' but it's a legitimate online 'zine. 

Edit: Just got another acceptance this afternoon for "Sledge." Beyond stoked right now!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 29, 2014)

I just received notice that my LM entry from the June 2012 competition, _Strings_, was accepted for publication by Spank the Carp. No word yet on publication date. No pay, small e-zine, but I'm still thrilled.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got an acceptance from Every Day Fiction, saying they're going to publish "Away to Rajasthan," a piece I workshopped here (and a piece that helped improve my writing as a result). They sent me a nice in-depth review from three different editors, and will be publishing it within the next two months. Double yay!


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats, Terry and Rob!


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey, Plu, where'd you send Sledge? I remember that thing creeping me the heck out! Congratulations!

On a note about me, I received a nice email from New Pop Lit accepting a story I submitted to them in one of their online sections this winter. It isn't exactly "selling" a story, but I am hoping that if I publish enough of them for free I can make money on volume . . .


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 30, 2014)

A publishing credit is a publishing credit, In! Great walls are built one brick at a time. :encouragement:


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 30, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> A publishing credit is a publishing credit, In! Great walls are built one brick at a time. :encouragement:




I'm hoping, Kyle!

Regardless of how many bricks I happen to lay, I know that I have to get the first one in before I can put in the second, so I have a BOATLOAD of pieces going hither and yon. New Pop Lit was the first to get back with me, and they have been friendly as all get out, so they now occupy a special place in my little writing heart.


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

That is SO totally awesome!!! Which one?



InstituteMan said:


> Hey, Plu, where'd you send Sledge? I remember that thing creeping me the heck out! Congratulations!
> 
> On a note about me, I received a nice email from New Pop Lit accepting a story I submitted to them in one of their online sections this winter. It isn't exactly "selling" a story, but I am hoping that if I publish enough of them for free I can make money on volume . . .


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow!!  Plur and Terry! Way to go!!


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 30, 2014)

TKent said:


> That is SO totally awesome!!! Which one?



Thanks, T! It was one that I wrote on the Alien Mating Rituals theme for the LM fiction contest but didn't enter, Hoss and the Space Alien.


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

CONGRATS!!!!!!  That is so freaking exciting!!!


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

is it in the Workshop here?  Do you have a link?  Would love to read it.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks, TKent. And congrats to the Insitituteman!!!


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 30, 2014)

Terry D said:


> Thanks, TKent. And congrats to the Insitituteman!!!



Hey, good deal with the Spank the Carp acceptance, btw. That seems to be an outfit doing it the right way, and they demonstrate their good taste by whose work they accept. Congratulations!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats Terry and IM.

Maybe one day I'll be able to say the I sold something.

It would probably help to FINISH something first. LOL


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 12, 2014)

Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!


----------



## TKent (Oct 12, 2014)

That is coolalicious 



Pluralized said:


> Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!




Way to go, Plu


----------



## Terry D (Oct 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!



Good on you, Plu. Good on you.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!



Outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## spartan928 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Just heard back from Story Shack Magazine -- they're going to publish "Obregon" which was a LM entry here back in July. They're even going to have an illustrator create a piece of art to accompany the story. This is the fourth story in three weeks to get accepted. Not a bad way to wake up this morning!



Congrats Pluralized!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 30, 2014)

My story_ Strings _(a former LM entry) is now a published story! It appears in the current issue of Spank the Carp (Pond 5) at  www.spankthecarp.com


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 30, 2014)

:champagne:Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Optiluiz (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats!

I'm a real sucker for creepy dolls, and even though it wasn't an outright horror story I still liked it!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 9, 2015)

Whew. I've been away from these forums for a while. My latest story, The Degenerate, sold to a really cool semi-pro mag. It's available now!


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 9, 2015)

J.T. Chris said:


> Whew. I've been away from these forums for a while. My latest story, The Degenerate, sold to a really cool semi-pro mag. It's available now!



Congrats!


----------



## dale (Jan 9, 2015)

J.T. Chris said:


> Whew. I've been away from these forums for a while. My latest story, The Degenerate, sold to a really cool semi-pro mag. It's available now!



good job, dude. i believe i had a story rejected by them before. i'm pretty positive i did.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 9, 2015)

dale said:


> good job, dude. i believe i had a story rejected by them before. i'm pretty positive i did.



I'm sure they rejected me once before too. Who counts rejections anymore, right? I've got too many of them and they grew overwhelming.


----------



## dale (Jan 9, 2015)

J.T. Chris said:


> I'm sure they rejected me once before too. Who counts rejections anymore, right? I've got too many of them and they grew overwhelming.



lol. yeah. i'm waiting for a few rejections now myself on my latest short. it puts me on edge a bit during this stage, because
i never pay attention to the "no sim subs" rule a lot of them have. so i sit here and needlessly worry about what would happen
if i got 2 acceptances at the same time.......(yeah. like that's ever happened before. ha ha)


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 9, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. yeah. i'm waiting for a few rejections now myself on my latest short. it puts me on edge a bit during this stage, because
> i never pay attention to the "no sim subs" rule a lot of them have. so i sit here and needlessly worry about what would happen
> if i got 2 acceptances at the same time.......(yeah. like that's ever happened before. ha ha)



LOL. It's happened to me twice. None were all the wiser about it. They were really small ezines.


----------



## dale (Jan 9, 2015)

J.T. Chris said:


> LOL. It's happened to me twice. None were all the wiser about it. They were really small ezines.



lol. well, the way i figure it....once my writing becomes so good i start getting multiple acceptances at once? i'll probably be thinking
"who gives a damn?" about following any rules anyway.


----------



## tlchap (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is giving me some much needed confidence to send out one of my stories. Keep up the great work !


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 4, 2015)

Seventh publication! This one, 'Rope', was workshopped here, as per usual. Fun little thing that I think turned out pretty good. Thanks to WF for helping me improve.

*Rope...*


----------



## LeeC (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats Plur


----------



## ppsage (Apr 5, 2015)

:thumbr:


----------



## Jon M (Apr 5, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Seventh publication! This one, 'Rope', was workshopped here, as per usual. Fun little thing that I think turned out pretty good. Thanks to WF for helping me improve.
> 
> *Rope...*


Congrats on the publication. Well deserved.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 8, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Seventh publication! This one, 'Rope', was workshopped here, as per usual. Fun little thing that I think turned out pretty good. Thanks to WF for helping me improve.
> 
> *Rope...*



Bravo! That was a terrific story. I'm stunned at how hooked I was over a damned piece of rope.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats, Rob!


----------



## TKent (Apr 8, 2015)

Woo hoo!! Great job!!



Pluralized said:


> Seventh publication! This one, 'Rope', was workshopped here, as per usual. Fun little thing that I think turned out pretty good. Thanks to WF for helping me improve.
> 
> *Rope...*


----------



## TKent (Apr 8, 2015)

That by the way, is a work of art. WOW  Tears in my eyes


----------



## TKent (Jul 13, 2015)

So after a gazillion form rejections, a handful of really nice personal rejections and an honorable mention, I just had a string of acceptances! Excited to say that my short and flash fiction will be forthcoming at Saturday Night Reader, Slink Chunk Press, Flash Fiction Magazine and Bewildering Stories in July and August  Two were 'beefed up' LM entries and the others workshopped here. Thanks WF'ers for your awesome support! So now that I've cracked the Token Payment & No Monetary Payment markets, I've set my sights on semi-pro before the end of the year. _I think I can. I think I can. I think I can..._


----------



## PiP (Jul 13, 2015)

WOW, TK! That's great news. Well done you!


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice job, TK! Keep up the great work! :encouragement:


----------



## TKent (Jul 13, 2015)

OMG, that picture!!!!  What an adorable *Future Superhero!

*Thanks Kyle. Seriously would not have made this kind of progress without the help of the awesome 'critters' at WF such as yourself and a bunch of others!


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 13, 2015)

That's fantastic TK! Gotta go search and read them all!


----------



## escorial (Jul 13, 2015)

well done TK


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2015)

:champagne: Fabulous!!!! TK, thank you for sharing your wonderful news!! Ummmm... can I have a signed copy???


----------



## TJ1985 (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats TK! I've often thought the best way to handle a rejection letter is to be a hit for another publisher.


----------



## TKent (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!! *guzzles champagne*


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2015)

Yay, TK!


----------



## Terry D (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats, TK! The power of persistence!


----------



## TKent (Jul 14, 2015)

Just have to wear them down, right??


----------



## Dave Watson (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks to all the guys on here that chipped in with this one. Got my novel _The Wolves of Langabhat_ signed up with the aptly named Wild Wolf Publishing. 

Out nooooooooooooooooowwwww!

:champagne:


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 4, 2015)

That's awesome, Dave!


----------



## TKent (Sep 4, 2015)

That is SOOOOOO exciting!! Way to go!!



Dave Watson said:


> Thanks to all the guys on here that chipped in with this one. Got my novel _The Wolves of Langabhat_ signed up with the aptly named Wild Wolf Publishing.
> 
> Out nooooooooooooooooowwwww!
> 
> :champagne:


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 5, 2015)

Great news! Well done, Dave.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2015)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## Cran (Sep 5, 2015)

^Those!  Congratulations Dave.


----------



## laijunchen (Dec 24, 2015)

Congratulations on selling your story. I haven't read it, but it must be good if it's going to be published. I'm very new to this site and just exploring right now, but your thread sounded both interesting and inspiring, as I hope to be published myself some day. Good luck with your work!
~Lai Jun Chen


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 24, 2015)

Dave Watson said:


> Thanks to all the guys on here that chipped in with this one. Got my novel _The Wolves of Langabhat_ signed up with the aptly named Wild Wolf Publishing.
> 
> Out nooooooooooooooooowwwww!
> 
> :champagne:



Way to go, Dave! Well-deserved! :encouragement:


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 24, 2015)

Very proud to say that my short story, "Catching On", debuts in Meerkat Press' recently released _Love Hurts_ anthology (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018KRSVDW/?tag=writingforu06-20).

Our WF resident, *Terry Durbin*, also appears in the anthology, with his original short story, "The Woman Who Sang"!

Much thanks to the tireless efforts of MP's fantastic Editor-in-Chief, *Tricia Reeks*! :encouragement:


----------



## Radrook (Feb 25, 2016)

Yep! Persistence pays off in submissions as in all areas. Nice to get recognition for our efforts. Definitely not easy to continue after repeated rejections. I once sent some humorous material to a humor magazine and received a rejection slip with encouragement to submit more.

Never followed through and of course possibly missed out on getting an acceptance slip. 

Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Dave Watson (Mar 17, 2016)

After four years of self-published, mid-table mediocrity on Amazon, and countless rejection slips from every publisher and agent in the UK, I'm mightily chuffed to see my debut novel finally find a forever home. A brand spanking new and improved edition of _In the Devil's Name_ should be out and about this summer, courtesy of the fine people at Ringwood Publishing.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats, Dave! :encouragement:


----------



## Cat (Mar 18, 2016)

I wrote a story of our fishing fleet but it was just in a newsletter paper given to the Black Sea fishing fleet. I was not paid for it. It was 2015.

This said: (With Mamma's corrections and translated from Romanian):

This year will be the best for us! The ice began to melt earlier than normal and we were all hanging off of our rails and chopping ice away from our boats. We did do away with that hidra (nasty word) harbor pilot and we have the new one now. This is a very good sign! We know to stay away of Ukraine and Putin but do remember, Putin does not control us.

Let us go in peace as we always have, and to help each other as we always have. Many of you have seen the new Catina II and I will be also with my Papa at the helm to guide her. There will be storms and things that break but we shall always be there for those bad times for each other. With my Papa, I welcome the new season, and I hope and pray all of you shall be safe and catch more fish than your holds can allow. 

Catina Patrescu and Georg Patrescu.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 18, 2016)

Dave Watson said:


> After four years of self-published, mid-table mediocrity on Amazon, and countless rejection slips from every publisher and agent in the UK, I'm mightily chuffed to see my debut novel finally find a forever home. A brand spanking new and improved edition of _In the Devil's Name_ should be out and about this summer, courtesy of the fine people at Ringwood Publishing.




Great news. Dave!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 15, 2016)

It's not a story.  It's a poem.

And I'm not even selling it--I'm _*licensing *_it.

To be set to music and recorded on CDs.  By Griffin Education Solutions.

_*It*_ is The Power of Nothing, my challenge entry for the March 2014 Poetry Challenge (it didn't win).


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 15, 2016)

Way to go, Annie!


----------



## Dave Watson (Jul 16, 2016)

Dave Watson said:


> After four years of self-published, mid-table mediocrity on Amazon, and countless rejection slips from every publisher and agent in the UK, I'm mightily chuffed to see my debut novel finally find a forever home. A brand spanking new and improved edition of _In the Devil's Name_ should be out and about this summer, courtesy of the fine people at Ringwood Publishing.



Looking like the lanch will be sometime in the next few weeks, and got the final cover from the publishers last night. Me likey.


----------



## Angel101 (Oct 15, 2016)

Two of my poems were accepted by two different magazines this week,  and I got paid! Feeling good!


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 16, 2016)

Well done, Angel. Good work!


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

cool


----------



## Angel101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Got a poem accepted to 3Elements Review and The New Verse News. A poem of mine is also being published by Qu Magazine today. Woot!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations, Angel!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 9, 2017)

Great news, Angel, well done!


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2017)

That is awesome Angel, well done and congratulations.


----------



## Angel101 (Jan 30, 2017)

My poem "Cartography with Tears" was accepted a couple weeks ago and is live at One today! The issue is excellent, and I'm pleased to be in such great company! http://one.jacarpress.com/


----------



## TKent (Jan 30, 2017)

SUPERB!!!  That is fantastic!!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations! = D


----------



## Gumby (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PiP (Mar 20, 2017)

Any further success... poetry, fiction etc?


----------



## Gumby (Apr 2, 2017)

We love hearing about these success stories! If you could please include a link to the published work in your announcement we can issue you one of our super-duper-award "badge of honor" thingie's, too!


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey there! A flash story I workshopped here is now a Daily Science Fiction "Friday Feature":

http://dailysciencefiction.com/science-fiction/robots-and-computers/kyle-richardson/contact_sf


----------



## TKent (Apr 14, 2017)

And a pro-paying zine as well. SWEET  I loved that story when you workshopped here  



Kyle R said:


> Hey there! A flash story I workshopped here is now a Daily Science Fiction "Friday Feature":
> 
> http://dailysciencefiction.com/science-fiction/robots-and-computers/kyle-richardson/contact_sf


----------



## aj47 (Aug 13, 2017)

My story "The Juice" will be in Spitball Magazine's upcoming fall issue.  It goes to the illustrator(!) tomorrow.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 13, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Bayview (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, I actually 'sold' it a while ago, but...

New release! It's not exactly burning up the sales ranks, but the books in this series have tended to start reasonably slowly but then stay steady for quite a while, so I'm hoping that's what will happen here, too.

YA romance, category-length novel - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0746MGSYB/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 4, 2017)

101 words


> Dear Chloe,
> 
> [FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]Thank you for your submission to _101 Words_. We enjoyed the opportunity to read "Midnight Seller."  [/FONT]
> 
> ...



Not a story, but sent a poem off to a writing magazine few weeks back and got a response. 



> Hi Chloe
> 
> Thank you so much for sending your poem for the Workshop column.  I’d very much like to use it in next July’s issue (published at the beginning of June.)
> 
> ...


----------



## moderan (Nov 5, 2017)

Summer/fall appearances so far. "Cat and Mouse" is in Weirdbook Annual #1.
"Looking for Ghosts" is in both Test Patterns Teaser and the upcoming *Test Patterns*.
"Parchment" and "malone" are in The Best of Dark Legacy, Volume Two.
"Eddies" is in Innsmouth Tales.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 5, 2017)

Here are the stories that I've had the good fortune to have published. They wouldn't have been so, if it wasn't for those who've helped me with my writing

Unexpected Opportunity: Feb 2015 Aphelion

Dandelion Dreams: FlashFictionPress 11/23/2015 

Umbrae Calling: TheFlashFictionPress 1/25/2016

Their Very First Battle:  The FlashFictionPress 1-31-2017


----------



## C.Gholy (Jan 25, 2018)

Pleased Clara's Llama got accepted and published at 101 words


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 13, 2018)

*Cuttin Heads - Pre-publication horn blowing*

Got the cover back for novel #3, _Cuttin Heads_, out real soon with Creativia. Hopefully this'll go down well with anyone who's ever been in a band, wanted to be a rock star, or just loves the myths, legends and music of rock n roll. Copious trumpet tootling to follow upon publication date! 

_*Song to mortals, of all things the sweetest – Musaeus of Athens*_

Aldo Evans is a desperate man. Fired from his job, deeply in debt, struggling to balance a broken family life with his passion for music.

Luce Figura is a troubled woman. A rhythmic perfectionist, haunted by childhood trauma, scorned by a religiously devout mother.

Ross McArthur is a wiseass. Orphaned as an infant and raised by the state, his interests include game shows, home grown weed, occasional violence and the bass guitar.

They are Public Alibi. A rock n’ roll band going nowhere fast.

Gappa Bale is a sharp suited, smooth talking producer with a killer smile, a flash car, and a penchant for recording contracts sealed in blood.

When Bale offers Public Alibi a once in a lifetime chance to make all their dreams come true, caught up in a maelstrom of fame, obsession, music and murder, Aldo, Luce and Ross must ask themselves; is it really better to burn out than to fade away?


​


----------



## Terry D (Apr 13, 2018)

Go get 'em, Dave. This is really great to see. Congratulations!:champagne:


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks Terry!

That's it live and published now folks for anyone who wants a peek. Turn it up to eleven, draw the curtains, stop your grinnin' and drop your linen! 

And as always, thanks to those in the forum who helped with some of the fine tuning on this book. I salute you! 

UK link

US link


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.paperdogbooks.com/

I am Claudio J. A. Espinal in real life. The book is now going to be published and will include a story I wrote in it. This is the one I was talking about earlier. I am wondering since I work shopped it here should I erase the original thread? I edited the post and did erase the content.
The name of the anthology can be found by looking at the above link. I wish I could help promote it. The editor was real nice in helping me revise.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 20, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> https://www.paperdogbooks.com/
> 
> I am Claudio J. A. Espinal in real life. The book is now going to be published and will include a story I wrote in it. This is the one I was talking about earlier. I am wondering since I work shopped it here should I erase the original thread? I edited the post and did erase the content.



Well done! I'll take a look at that


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Pip and Bdcharles.


----------



## PiP (Oct 20, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> https://www.paperdogbooks.com/
> 
> I am Claudio J. A. Espinal in real life. The book is now going to be published and will include a story I wrote in it. .



Congratulations, Claudio. I have just been reviewing the link. Looks good!


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Pip for congratulating me for this in your reply. The forum members helped me and I appreciate the work you do here as an admin for writingforums. The members are very like-minded and I get along with everyone. I think its has encouraged me to write. I appreciate the work and support of the forum staff and even members. Especially Gohn and Chris Miller get a special thanks from me for helping me with that story. Their feedback helped immensely. Without it I wouldn't have gotten the feedback to know the story issues. Even emotional support goes a long way. It is not just feedback. You can make a difference. Just by helping to give a critique to anyone. My brother was also instrumental. He helped me with the last edits, and gave me the guidance to finish the last draft. It goes a long way back, I plan to use the same approach to write future stories. The support was immense. In addition to finding the tools and resources to start it. That's why I appreciated Chirs miller's honesty and Gohn's examples. It was a unique critique each of them gave me in response to the story. Each has a unique personality that contributed towards it.


----------



## moderan (Nov 13, 2018)

Sold! Contracts signed! To Dunhams' Manor Press, for In Stefan's House: An anthology of Tributes to Stefan Grabinski -- *Duch Story*.
To Planet X Publications -- *The Forgotten God*


----------



## moderan (Jan 24, 2019)

Sold! To Mannequin: Wood Made Flesh (Silent Motorist Media) -- 'Bobble'!
To Creep Throat (Jugular Press) -- 'Gear Head'!
To Oxygen Man Books -- 'Green' chapbook!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 24, 2019)

Completely awesome and congratulations!


----------



## PiP (Jan 24, 2019)

moderan said:


> Sold! To Mannequin: Wood Made Flesh (Silent Motorist Media) -- 'Bobble'!
> To Creep Throat (Jugular Press) -- 'Gear Head'!
> To Oxygen Man Books -- 'Green' chapbook!



Wow, Duane! Congratulations!


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 25, 2019)

moderan said:


> Sold! To Mannequin: Wood Made Flesh (Silent Motorist Media) -- 'Bobble'!
> To Creep Throat (Jugular Press) -- 'Gear Head'!
> To Oxygen Man Books -- 'Green' chapbook!



Congratulations :} Duane, it is always great to read about success.


----------



## BornForBurning (Jun 20, 2019)

Don't know if this is the right place to post this but whatever, I didn't want to bump the workshop thread. My short story Where Dead Angels Lie was published on Why Vandalism?. Thanks goes out to theglasshouse for the crits.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## PiP (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations BfB!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey, everyone, wanted you to know that "Bones Lonely of the Triassic" from the July LM competition is getting published by Prehistoric Magazine (was very happy to find a mag that likes dinosaurs as much as me), likely in the December issue. Yeep! 

Also, some poems: "The War God," which I workshopped here (thank you clark for being helpfully picky about rhythm!) is being published in Penumbric Speculative Fiction Magazine, and "cadet misplaced her brain again, sir" (workshop title was "when you left your tie tab in your locker again") is being published by Better Than Starbucks. 

So much fun. This site has been amazing for writing growth. Yeep!


----------



## Darren White (Aug 26, 2020)

That is fantastic!! Congratulations


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2020)

Wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PiP (Aug 26, 2020)

Well done, Arrow?


----------



## BornForBurning (Sep 4, 2020)

Just got this published on Wyldblood. First sale I've ever made.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2020)

BornForBurning said:


> Just got this published on Wyldblood. First sale I've ever made.




Congratulations! I hope you take the time to celebrate your success!

:champagne:


----------



## Gumby (Sep 4, 2020)

Good for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TL Murphy (Sep 4, 2020)

Way to go , Born.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey! Flash Fiction Online just published a Sci-Fi/Steampunk story of mine. (http://flashfictiononline.com/main/article/poise-and-grace/)


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 1, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 1, 2020)

Kyle R said:


> Hey! Flash Fiction Online just published a Sci-Fi/Steampunk story of mine. (http://flashfictiononline.com/main/article/poise-and-grace/)



Nice work! Great read too. Not only are they one of my favourite flash sites but I was on their slush pile team for a bit and know how tough their criteria can be, so well done


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks, glasshouse. 

And that's very cool, bd! And thanks! Did you enjoy being on the staff there? I see that Suzanne is leaving her role as Editor-In-Chief. Kind of a bummer, as I was just starting to get to know her.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 2, 2020)

Kyle R said:


> Thanks, glasshouse.
> 
> And that's very cool, bd! And thanks! Did you enjoy being on the staff there? I see that Suzanne is leaving her role as Editor-In-Chief. Kind of a bummer, as I was just starting to get to know her.



I did - it was awesome but life eventually got in the way so I had to leave. Shame that Suzanne's leaving as I think she really helps make it what it is, with very high standards (to date one of my two favourite flash piece was published there; the other originates among our own illustrious ranks and lives on FoB now  ). I wonder who's taking over. I was in Zip Coffelt's team.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 2, 2020)

Congratulations Kyle!


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 2, 2020)

bdcharles said:


> I did - it was awesome but life eventually got in the way so I had to leave. Shame that Suzanne's leaving as I think she really helps make it what it is, with very high standards (to date one of my two favourite flash piece was published there; the other originates among our own illustrious ranks and lives on FoB now  ). I wonder who's taking over. I was in Zip Coffelt's team.



Yes, she's a stickler and a perfectionist, from what I've seen, which I think are great qualities in an editor.

I don't know who Zip Coffelt is (I've never staffed there. I only know Suzanne through working on edits), but Zip sure is a cool name. 

You can read Suzanne's announcement of her departure here: http://flashfictiononline.com/main/article/winds-of-change/

Care to share the links to those two pieces you mention? I'd love to read them.

And *Cindy*, thank you so much!


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 2, 2020)

Kyle R said:


> Yes, she's a stickler and a perfectionist, from what I've seen, which I think are great qualities in an editor.
> 
> I don't know who Zip Coffelt is (I've never staffed there. I only know Suzanne through working on edits), but Zip sure is a cool name.
> 
> ...



Sire - here ya go. I've probably banged on about these elsewhere over the years. One you might recognise:

Princesses
Neugen Prime


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 2, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey! I have a new flash piece up at _Flash Fiction Online_, if anyone is looking for a quick Steampunk-ish read. https://www.flashfictiononline.com/article/into-the-lightning-suit/ :encouragement:


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 9, 2021)

cool story!


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 9, 2021)

EternalGreen said:


> cool story!


Thanks, EG!


----------



## Darren White (Jan 22, 2021)

I sold a poem (Color is good) to *Kaleidoscope magazine, January 2021 edition*. So nice to get paid for a poem 

It is read by Michael Haney:


----------



## PiP (Jan 22, 2021)

Congrats, Darren. 

Eta... link removed


----------



## Darren White (Jan 22, 2021)

Fixed, now remove that link from your post!


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 22, 2021)

Darren White said:


> I sold a poem (Color is good) to *Kaleidoscope magazine, January 2021 edition*. So nice to get paid for a poem
> 
> It is read by Michael Haney:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;c5Sw5rrLNuA]https://youtu.be/c5Sw5rrLNuA[/video]



Congrats, Darren!

I enjoyed this. Listened to it a few times. I like how you gave a glimpse of a moment between two characters, and you allowed the reader's mind to fill in the gaps. Very interactive. :encouragement:


----------



## Tiamat (May 3, 2021)

My short story, "A Father's Hand," is available in the latest issue of F&SF. It's one of the few I haven't workshopped on here, but I do remember specifically posting about avoiding working on it.


----------



## Firemajic (May 3, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Oct 14, 2021)

A bit late in the reporting, but my story The Trilobites and their Prayers was published in an illustrated zine local to my area! I've never seen my work illustrated before this so it's very exciting for me!

Link: Paranoid Tree


----------



## BornForBurning (Oct 18, 2021)

A piece of flash fiction I wrote last Christmas has been published by the Agape Review! Yay! Very small publisher, but I'm happy nonetheless.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Oct 18, 2021)

Woohoo, another one this month! My poem "The Fish-Men Remember" (was in one of the poetry contests on this forum) was published in Eye to The Telescope.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 1, 2021)

Here I am again, guess October's been a great month for publishing! I got two stories published in The Rabbit Hole Anthology vol. 4. Both were workshopped on this forum: "Six Literal Molehills" and "32nd Street Apartments, Room 814." Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09K1HRGTG/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations, Arrow on getting published again.


----------



## BornForBurning (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't know if anyone remembers this piece, but VILE DARKNESS (one of my personal favorite works, and a pretty massive epiphany with regards to style) just got published in an anthology. Fortunately, it's also part of the free sample on amazon, so you guys are welcome to check that out. I also have at least one more thing coming out this year, possibly more, so yay...in a small way, I'm getting some tangible movement forward!


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey! If anyone is interested, I have a new Sci-Fi flash piece up today, over at Flash Fiction Online. You can read it here: https://www.flashfictiononline.com/article/the-days-on-europa-were-long/


----------



## BornForBurning (Jan 2, 2022)

I got another piece of short fiction published! Yay!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey everyone! My story, "He Who Looks Through the Trees," which I workshopped on this site, is published in Issue 19 of Cosmic Horror Monthly! Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.cosmichorrormonthly.com/store/issue-19/


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 2, 2022)

I read the short story: Of Mugs a few moments ago. The main character treats the mug as if a person. I thought it was humorous. Good job on making this into an allegory on drinking. I think that was what you were trying to do. I read it on Microsoft immersive reader.

Congratulations arrowinthebowofthelord.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jun 15, 2022)

Another one I'm late in mentioning, but I have a military sf story called "We Who Died in Glory" published in this anthology: Strange Wars


----------



## Umree (Aug 2, 2022)

I got two stories published so far this year! One is called "Monte Carlo" and it will be available in White Wall Review on August 18 (link does not work before then). My second story is called "Campman" and will be available in the September, 2022 Issue of Scribble. I also got a couple of painting included in other magazines (but that's a story for another thread).


----------



## Umree (Aug 10, 2022)

Here again. If anyone enjoys the work of Ottessa Moshfegh, I have some good news. My article, "Ottessa Moshfegh and the Active Freedom of Vice" has been accepted into Antithesis Journal -- no word yet on when it will be available, but I suspect it should be up in about a month or so.


----------

